
Entrepreneurs wanted; Kick starting the distributed economy - thomaszander
As the title suggests, I&#x27;m using the fact that ycombinator is a VC network and I expect there to be plenty of enterpreneurs here.<p>I wrote a paper that explains the ideas and what we really need in this industry to more distributed systems forward.  The paper gives a high-level overview of a system that facilitates generic distributed services by acting like a common-usage server to store the data the user wants and essentially having an always-on design so your users apps don&#x27;t have to be always on.<p>You can find the paper as published on the publishing site yours.org;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yours.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;entrepreneurs-wanted--kick-starting-the-distributed-economy-f4d6c84e2f6c<p>I got a user complain about some architectural thoughts being behind a pay-wall.  Please realize that the architectural design is just a hint, just ideas for how to implement it. Any architect can take the free text and design that.  I have no wish to earn money from this idea!<p>What I want is to see this or a similar idea become reality.  I can help anyone that is interested in starting an organisation implementing this and rolling this out.<p>Would love to hear more from you guys&#x2F;girls.<p>ps. as mentioned, a user complained based on a misunderstanding. I hope its Ok to post a clarification and a better introduction for YCombinator and entrepreneurs connected to them, if I&#x27;m missing some rules about how to behave please let me know. I have no experience here.<p>Thanks!
======
hluska
I made it about halfway through your manifesto before I gave up. Mind if I
give you a couple of pieces of unsolicited advice??

1.) Find a good proofreader. This proofreader will ideally know a great deal
about the decentralized economy.

2.) Stop attacking centralized apps. Trashing different architectures is not
persuasive. If anything, it does the opposite because intelligent readers will
start thinking of counterpoints when they should be digesting your arguments.

~~~
thomaszander
Thank you for the advice.

I might do a better writeup some in some time, so this is useful for sure.

~~~
hluska
Thanks for the reply and best of luck. You make some wonderful points!

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
I think many people like centralized services because they’re often just nicer
to use due to the stake/incentive the organisation running it has in to make
it better. Also business customers like them because they’ve got someone to
talk to and blame if things go wrong. Can’t some things be decentralized where
it make sense and others not be? Are you suggesting the examples of the
services you listed have a decentralized version?

~~~
thomaszander
All very good points and my suggestion is mostly in line with those points.

In most decentralized systems there are no incentives (other than wanting
privacy, etc) and I agree with you that this lack of incentives has a bad
effect on the quality.

In many ways my suggestion is to create a base layer that is run on
centralized servers (like ISPs are centralized, without lock-in) and they have
an incentive to make it better because the content-creating users pay them.

So the suggestion is to have a new horizontal market that enables distributed
developers to create applications on top of.

The examples of services (chat / reddit etc) could be written on top of this
horizontal market layer where the basic data communication part is paid-for
and well maintained and the developers will have much less work to make their
decentralized systems ready for mass consumption.

